# Open Carry



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

My buddy and I were at the range on Saturday and it got me thinking about open carry vs concealed carry. At this point in time, I do not have my ccw, but I do have intentions of picking it up in the near future. I've never open carried, but have considered it a few times while fishing the rocks at night on Lake Erie, and other spots at night. I know a lot of guys are going to say just get your ccw and problem solved. I realize that and like I said have plans on getting it. Just trying to have a discussion here, not asking for advice. Sooooo, long story short, I wanted to hear other's thoughts/opinions regarding open carry. Would you do it? Why/Why not? It's legal to do but you never see anyone doing it. I can see it as a deterrant to criminals, yet I would also have to say that it would probably attract some unwanted/additional attention from others. Let's hear your thoughts


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Sure it's legal, I'm just not a huge fan for a few reasons. First you loose the element of surprise. If joe thug see's your piece he may very well amp up what ever attack was initially planned if you're the unsuspecting target. It could deter him but no guarantees. Also, if you've never trained in weapon retention, you could very well loose your weapon in a planned attack before you knew what was going on.

Second is the pain when entering a vehicle. With no CCW permit, you have to down load and secure the weapon and unload all associated magazines. 

Third, is the unwanted attention. I've seen some people open carrying and most people are oblivious. But then there's the idiot who freaks out and calls 911 and says there's a man in Giant Eagle with a gun!! Now you have to play the game when the PD show's up, unhappy and most likely with a weapon pointed in your direction (depends on the LEO of course). 

IMO it's not worth the hassle.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Check out Ohioans For Concealed Carry. They have a subsection in their forum that is for Open Carry discussions with like minded individuals. There are a lot of folks that open carry in Ohio, but be ready for a bad encounter if LE decide to push their agenda. Carry a voice recorder and record any and all encounters.

Be respectful if asked to leave an establishment. Often times folks are curious and will ask you questions.

Most of all, know the law(s) as they pertain to Ohio Constitution as well as ORC 9.68.

Here is the web address for OFCC = http://www.ohioccwforums.org/index.php


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

All very valid reasons and I agree with you 100%. Hadnt thought about them upping their attack on you. Thanks for the input

Thanks for the link/info bigv


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I carry a handgun every day, it is always concealed. Sure open carry is legal, but you will be bothered daily if you choose to do so. Sadly, this country is so far gone that the sight of a law abiding citizen exercising their constitutional rights is enough to cause some Johhny Do-Good to call the police about the crazy guy fishing and carrying a pistol. In the words of Earl Pitts, It makes me sick.


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

I never had an issue open carry.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if your fishing the rocks at night alone, its a good idea to carry something, CCW or open. i wouldnt worry too much about the attention because its going to be dark and you will mostly be alone.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I have had my CCW permit for about a year now. Since getting the permit, I have carried every day, form the time I get out of bed until i undress for bed. (That visual is free of charge, by the way) I have recently begun to open carry on some occasions. Certain places i go and activities I take part in are OC friendly. Fishing on my boat, there is no need to wear two shirts. Working in my yard. Certain areas (usually more rural) seem to be more tolerant. Would I OC around downtown Akron? Probably not. Too many busybodies for my taste. Areas like East Sparta, Mineral City, or Senecaville? I have OCed with no questions or even odd looks. Tried it in Kent where I live and nearly EVERYONE gave me odd looks and within a few minutes had a LEO talking to me. Pick your battles. Night fishing would be a yes for me. Situational awareness is key.

Hope you get the information you are looking for.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I had a friend who tried it here around Columbus and got a whole rash of stuff as a result. I have often considered it while fishing at night as well but never actually did.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

One thing to consider. If a bad guy is looking to do you harm and you have a firearm displayed on your hip (or elsewhere) it can send the encounter in two possible directions. If the bad guy is looking for any target, or is not toohardcore, it may discourage him or her. If, however, the nefarious individual is very intent on you as the target, or is willing to risk more to gain more, the incident may have just been escalated before it even started. You may not know you are being targeted. The bad guy may get behind you and disarm you before you know what is happening. 

As a general, around town doing everyday things, situation, I discourage open carry when concealed is available. During high risk situations, think hard about even putting yourself in that position before you decide to go there while open carrying.

Just my two cents.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I am a retired police officer from Columbus I have carried concealed since 1971 very few people in the 41 years have known I carry and the few that know I have told. I don't carry around the house or mowing the lawn but if I go to Columbus or even to Johnstown I carry. I have met several people from this sight and I was carrying but I doubt they ever knew, that is way it should be in my opinion. I have only pulled my gun on someone one time off duty (I was about to be hit with a muffler and tailpipe??). Some leo's don't want anyone but them to have guns, I am not one of them and I think the ones that are against concealed carry are not shooters. I support conceald carry for all honest Americans.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hey Mark.......you should get your CCW   

I will say the 12 hour class was brutal, but worth it.


----------

